# Avoid this site in high season?



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

Returning home from Portugal and Spain last month, on a whim we decided to try going through Limoges instead of our usual route past Poitiers.

Found a campsite in the ACSI book that sounded really nice, it's €16 off season with the card, but we were now in high season, so expected to pay more, maybe up to €30 if the facilities were really good. Thought we'd treat ourselves to dinner at the campsite restaurant after three days of very long journeys.

The campsite is at Bonnac-la-Cote, no 1589 in this years ACSI book.

What a rip-off! For one night, we were charged a massive €36 for a small MH with 2 people and a dog. Of this, €3 was for the dog (who doesn't use any of the facilities) and €5 for electricity! In the summer, we wouldn't use that much electricity in a week.

We ordered a small brown loaf for the morning (about the size of a small Hovis). Cost €2.70! Nowhere to dump grey waste, and if you wanted to top up your water tank, they charged €2 extra!

The restaurant was next door to the toilet block, with a pervading smell of drains, so we avoided it. The shower I took was broken, the shower head was split from the pipe, so instead of a shower, I got a geyser of very hot water, but of course I didn't realise this until I was starkers and already wet.

The pitches were all grass, no hard standing and no dividing hedges, so little privacy, and would not be so good in wet weather.

This is a site with great pretensions. Yes, there is a small castle, but you can't see inside. There is a lake, but to get to it you have to climb down steep and overgrown paths (no signs) and past the biggest anthill in Europe (about 1.5 metres high, and 2 metres across). When you get near, the lake is completely inaccessible and shrouded by trees.

We had thought beforehand of staying for a couple of days to recharge our batteries, but left as soon as we could next morning, as did loads of others, mostly tuggers who had arrived about the same time we did. I suspect they, too, had intended a longer stay, but were appalled at the cost of rather crummy facilities.

Just thought I'd warn others. Even out of season at €16 this site would be poor value.

Linda.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Sounds awful!

Why not add the site details tothe MHF database so we will know all about it. Give it a zero rating.

Memory fades very quickly so we will need a permanent record.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Thanks goodness for aires and that we have motorhomes.. !!
I have virtually given up on using sites now when we travel through France, managed to train the wife so dont need a big shower and a plug for her hairdryer... A month in Morocco soon made her adapt !!!!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Ummm, does not sound like one that we will bother visiting.....

please put it and your comments on the MHF database since others can then read what you think about it, it does sound as if they are doing their utmost to separate people and money as rapidly as possible and with the minimum effort on their behalf.......

It may also be worth penning an e-mail of disgust to the local tourist office;

[email protected]

they keep notes on all accommodation including campsites, around the area, they speak English and may well be very interested to read/hear your direct comments, it is also worth posting the link to this page to them so that they can see the bad press they are getting...... such things do cause concerns amongst those i/c tourism as it reflect badly on the area.....

It may not solve your problem but may help others avoid making the same mistake as to think they are worth visiting.....

Dave


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

pippin said:


> Sounds awful!
> 
> Why not add the site details tothe MHF database so we will know all about it. Give it a zero rating.
> 
> Memory fades very quickly so we will need a permanent record.


OK, did that, but a bit of a laborious process putting in GPS in decimal instead of degrees, minutes seconds as in ACSI book - and indeed, ACSI not shown as a choice in the organisation list, and some of the questions seemed irrelevant (or we didn't know the answer).

Main point was the outrageous overcharging for rather poor facilities.

Forgot to say they also charged €7 for a washing machine. Hate to think what they would charge for wifi, we didn't bother!


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm prepared to offer a degree of sympathy, but unless we're booked onto a site (out of necessity, usually) we always have a walk around before parting with our money.

Usually I ask which pitch they would allocate and if necessary I negotiate for a different one after the tour. It's always easier when you haven't paid!

Better luck next time - Gordon

PS After doing all that, on one site we only stayed for 25 minutes (including filling the water tank) then left and got our money back.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Easyriders said:


> OK, did that, but a bit of a laborious process putting in GPS in decimal instead of degrees, minutes seconds as in ACSI book


You don't have to submit using coords at that stage, you can bypass that option and go to the second page where you can zoom into the location using the map instead.



> ..and indeed, ACSI not shown as a choice in the organisation list


Use the 'Independent Site' option from that dropdown list. If you wish, you could also mention that it is in the ASCI scheme in the General Info box.



> ..and some of the questions seemed irrelevant (or we didn't know the answer).


There are only 6 mandatory options which are highlighted in red on the first page, 'Score','Campsite Name', 'Country', 'Town', 'Campsite Type' and 'Disabled Toilet Y/N'. The rest can be ignored if you're not sure or don't know.

Go on, give it another go if you haven't already :wink: ....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=add

Pete


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi again Easyriders,

If the site was 'Chateau de Leychoisier' ignore the above as it's already in the database :wink: ...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=11598

It would be great if you could add a quick update if you get a moment.

The







button is at the bottom of the page.

Many thanks in advance.

Pete


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

We stayed there for a few weeks, seven years ago, and had a great time. It certainly wasn't crummy. After a few days I told the owner it was the most expensive campsite we had stayed on. ( we had stayed on a lot ) He was suprised but to his credit gave us a very good reduction. He even offered us a job running the bar for the summer.


----------



## chermic (Feb 15, 2013)

We stayed there in 2012 out of season. We were charged the 16e with our ACSI card and then charged another 3e for our car. I argued that they don't charge caravans extra but the man at reception pretended his english was not that good  

When we went off to Oradour Sur Glane from there, the site was empty, when we got back, the site was full. We had trouble getting off our pitch because the people opposite parked their car righ up on the road!!

We only stayed one night and like you, we felt ripped off


----------



## dlball (Apr 24, 2013)

We stayed in a small place between Guret and La Souterraine, Camping Les Boueix, run by an English couple, Linda and Neal, out in the sticks so really peaceful. 20 Euros a night and there was only us and another couple there. 1st August!!!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

dlball said:


> We stayed in a small place between Guret and La Souterraine, Camping Les Boueix, run by an English couple, Linda and Neal, out in the sticks so really peaceful. 20 Euros a night and there was only us and another couple there. 1st August!!!


Can you make sure that site is included in the MHF database please?

It certainly sounds like one that is worth taking a little time and making some effort to locate - such recommendations are well worth having IMO.

I am sure there will be plenty of others who will advise you if you encounter any problems but the system does work and the results are available for all of us to see.

Thanks in anticipation of your doing that,

Dave


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

Penquin said:


> Ummm, does not sound like one that we will bother visiting.....
> 
> please put it and your comments on the MHF database since others can then read what you think about it, it does sound as if they are doing their utmost to separate people and money as rapidly as possible and with the minimum effort on their behalf.......
> 
> ...


Hi Dave, I did put comments on the MHF database, and also submitted a frank review to ACSI. I'm not sure whether I can be bothered to contact the tourist office, surely people must have already complained to them about this site? The French themselves do enjoy complaining (though they often don't seem to mind about smelly drains and toilets!).

Thanks for the suggestion though.


----------



## dlball (Apr 24, 2013)

I went to enter all the details Penquin but they have already been entered by Pecker49.  
Dave


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

dlball said:


> I went to enter all the details Penquin but they have already been entered by Pecker49.
> Dave


Hello Dave

It would be good to add your opinion of the campsite to the entry. All you need to do is go back to the entry again, click the link below ....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1323

at the bottom of the details page you will see










Click on that and you can then add your bit to the campsite entry.
Your review will be added, after checking, to the original entry ...these extra reviews help keep to keep the database up to date :wink:

Mike

P.S. if you have some pictures of the place you may like to add them too :wink:

click on







at thetop of the page :wink:


----------

